# Which synthetic oil for the Tiguan turbo 2.0 engine?



## priggly (Aug 6, 2005)

Can anyone please tell me which oil you recommend for the 2010 Tiguan 2.0 liter turbo engine, Castrol Edge or Mobil 1? Or is there another synthetic oil you prefer?
Thanks very much.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Which synthetic oil for the Tiguan turbo 2.0 engine? (priggly)*

Just make sure it meets VW approved standards:
http://www.audiusa.com/etc/med...e.pdf
I prefer to use 5-40 anywhere where it gets hot. Note that not all synthetic Mobil or Castrol oils are VW-approved.


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Castrol SYNTEC


----------



## MistaRhoi (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Which synthetic oil for the Tiguan turbo 2.0 engine? (priggly)*

I use Castrol Syntec because I remember there was a logo on my oil cap or something so I used that. Since the 2.0T engines tend to eat up a lot of oil, I always keep a quart in my trunk just in case.


----------



## .:Tig:. (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Which synthetic oil for the Tiguan turbo 2.0 engine? (MistaRhoi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MistaRhoi* »_I use Castrol Syntec because I remember there was a logo on my oil cap or something so I used that. Since the 2.0T engines tend to eat up a lot of oil, I always keep a quart in my trunk just in case.

Yup, my Tig ate over a 1/2 quart in almost 5k miles. 
I topped it of with Mobile 1 0W-40. 
The bad thing is I think there was 5W-30 or 5W-40 in it. 


_Modified by .:Tig:. at 10:56 AM 4-12-2010_


----------



## vw60606 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Which synthetic oil for the Tiguan turbo 2.0 engine? (feels_road)*

Castrol Syntec 5W-40. But mine hasn't used a drop in 7,000 miles.


----------



## CheesyRider (Jul 1, 2009)

On a related note, what is the oil change interval for the Tiguan? The VW website makes it look like it is 10,000 miles. Is that right?
Sorry to be asking a question that I'm sure has been asked many times, but I can't find the answer via search and the "oil and servicing" link in the FAQ section is broken.


----------



## Bevmo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (CheesyRider)*

Yes, 10k.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4688120


----------



## CheesyRider (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response. My wife's TDI is also 10K. I'm a little surprised the gasser can also go that long as it is a higher revving engine. If I get a Tiguan, I'll need to get over my fear of long oil change intervals and accept that modern engines running synthetic oil can go a looooooong time between oil changes.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Which synthetic oil for the Tiguan turbo 2.0 engine? (priggly)*

Go with Mobil1 0W-40 for the oil. There's a reason it's factory fill on cars like Porsches. As for the TDI, make sure the oil that's being used meets VW specs; i.e., 507.01 for the '09-'10 TDIs and 505.01 for the '05-'06 TDIs


----------

